# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  DemonBuddy - my experience with it

## KuRIoS

*I WILL UPDATE THIS THREAD AS I GET MY HANDS MORE DIRTY! <- 
HI5 REVIEWED THIS BOT IN 2016 READ IT IN NEXT REPLY*

I was lucky enough to test the DemonBuddy *TEST* Release and I will tell you about my initial experiences with it here. 

One thing that is always the case, when we deal with products from the Buddyteam, is that they are awesome at least that is my experience. 
With DemonBuddy it was the same, but not as overwhelmed as usually. I don’t know why this is, but I think it is because I was expecting something from them which it is not. I think was expecting a bot that would blow my current bot out of the water, in terms of gold per hour. 

*Personally*, I have been using another bot until now and I have been gaining 500-800k gold per hour, 450k gph after the royal crypts nerf. This wasn’t the case with DemonBuddy though and there is an obvious reason for that. Immortal bot is using hacks in order to leave the game early(without the 10 second delay) and when I only do 32-40 second runs before I have to restart, then such a delay is quite significant.

However, the combat logic, plugins, and advanced features could make up for this delay, by allowing us to farm places where we wouldn’t normally trust a bot. As some of us know, from HonorBuddy, the combat routines and classes allow for much more diversity and advanced combat logic, than a simple “press every x seconds”. Furthermore, the bot should be able to do questing and therefore might be more optimal or suited for leveling jobs as well.

*So what is the conclusion after a little test run:*
Is the bot worth it? Yes, I would think so. We know how seriously the team is about security and none of us wants to lose our accounts, even though it is sometimes inevitable.

Do I think the gold per hour will be as high as with Immortal bot? No I don’t, but I do believe that in time, we may be able to farm for items that can sell for a lot, which will make our gold per hour even higher than it is with immortal.


1day (€1 Euro]1 sessions 1 year (€25 euro)1 session lifetime (€39 euro)3 sessions 1 year (€59 euro)3 sessions lifetime (€79 euro)


Pictures from test version


********************************************************************************

Update 24th of June:
I have been busy with exams at uni and after having aced all of them  :Big Grin:  I will update this thread.

*DemonHunter:* 
My demonhunter is running at 620k gph right now after 3 hours. I must say that I think this is quite good. 
Profile: http://www.thebuddyforum.com/demonbu...xcellence.html <- fking awesome, follow EVERYTHING this thread tells you to and you should do great.

*Monk*: 
My monk is not doing so well, around 475k gph , which is okay, unfortunately I am experiencing some bugs with my bot getting stuck after having sold.. 
 :Frown: 
Profile: http://www.thebuddyforum.com/demonbu...llow-soon.html <- using this profile  :Smile: 

*Barbarian(US SERVER):
*I haven't set this up yet. 
*Barbarian Hardcore*
Haven't set this up yet, but I have 220GF and 34k hp, so it should be ready for some lovin soon.

Contributed by Jaerin:
*Wizard:*
My wizard is doing well with about 400k/hr
Profile: http://www.thebuddyforum.com/demonbu...-db-160-a.html


*
*

----------


## KuRIoS

*2016 Review Update

HI5 Bot Review Series

*


Demonbuddy - Diablo III Bot

It's the second time I have used Demonbuddy, first time was few weeks after release and I got to say - it was horrible, it was by far the worst Diablo bot out there, however it looks like a lot have changed since that time... what exactly? lets see in the quick review  :Smile: 


*How complicated this bot really is?
*
Short answer is - *extremely simple in initial setup*. Longer - from downloading it to making it level a wizard for me it took maybe 1 minute.* all profiles needed were already included in the download* and it didn't took a genius nor any significant amount of time to find them either. There was *no need to set any additional options* nor spend any time on tweaking with plugins just to make the bot level char instead of me, simple load profile and hitting start got me from *lvl* *1 to around 50 without ever needing to adjust any settings.*
It's probably worth to mention that installation process was also painless and there was no need to play with any complicated options, all it took was selecting install location.

*How well does it actually works?
*
The first ~50 or so levels on a wizard went flawlessly, however after that I did ran into some problems... The very reason why this bot is so easy and fast to setup might be also it's biggest downside when it comes to any issues you might encounter while using it. See, unlike passive bots, this one got pretty much everything pre-set for you, so the least amount of attention is required on your part - sadly, that's the theory. In practice, unless such a bot is extremely well maintained by it's developers (like Honorbuddy for example) you will ran into issues pretty often. And the worst part is - these issues might be extremely hard to resolve, or at least pin-point what's causing them. Such an issue in my case was the fact *bot was causing constant disconnects*, to the point when there was no point even using it any more because going up 1 lvl after 50 was taking half a day if not longer, and unlike a passive bot where you can usually easily tell what went wrong with your bot once you set it up - here it was extremely difficult to find the reason behind it, and sadly *demonbuddy's customer support was no help resolving the issue* either.

*BackGround mode
*
Short - yes
Longer - This bot works very well in background, as you'd expect from injection based bot.Through the time I was running it I never had any issues with it like game window poping up or anything of the sort - with demon buddy you are free to use your PC while botting the same way you normally would.



*Customer support
*
As mentioned earlier - I did ran into some issues that required me to ask assistance of customer support, and sad to say it was extremely bad experience. They were not only unable to help me resolve my issue (which at the end turned out to need only a quick adjustment that they should be aware of) but also felt like talking to a robot. I got impression like they didn't cared a tiniest bit about actually helping me and wait time for reply that was usually very long (even up to 24h) didn't helped my customer support experience either. At the top of that, while trying to find a solution to my problem on their forums, I've noticed there were dozens of customers with the exact same problem as mine reporting it even as far back in time as a year, and neither of them received help. All in all it was one of the worst customer support I ever had to talk to in my life.


*Pros & Cons
*
*Pros:
*
-Very easy to set up, time needed from the moment you purchase it to the moment you start using it is extremely short and uncomplicated
-Got many advanced options in case you'd need to personalize it for your own needs (none of them was required for initial setup)
-Being product of the same company that is responsible for Honorbuddy it does have a huge user base, so there's many profiles available for specific needs

*
Cons:
*
-Once you run into an issue with the bot, it might be fairly hard to resolve
-Bad customer support




*To buy or not to buy?
**
*While price might be kinda skip considering it costs the same as Honorbuddy while not being as good of a product and even tho customer support is pretty bad, it's still a pretty good bot that does it's job most of the times, so as long as you got some spare cash - I'd say it's worth it. Buy it, enjoy it, and hope you will never have to talk to customer support  :Big Grin: 



*

*

----------


## Dyz

So its basically worth it if your leveling accounts atm, but not worth it if your strictly gold farming. Since Immortal Bot is not selling additional liscenses, i might have to get demon buddy just to get my other account up and running.

----------


## yothanan

Thank you sir very much for sharing. Looking forward to see more updates on this.
+1

----------


## KuRIoS

> So its basically worth it if your leveling accounts atm, but not worth it if your strictly gold farming. Since Immortal Bot is not selling additional liscenses, i might have to get demon buddy just to get my other account up and running.


It depends, Immortal has not said anything about warden or anti detection features. Neither have the buddyteam, but we have seen how they handle it with WoW, so we are assuming that it will be like that with DB.. So you have to consider a lot of factors when it comes to selecting the bot for you. But yes, for the first weeks, maybe more and maybe forever, I do believe that Immortal will be better for gph, due to it also being a hack!

----------


## KuRIoS

Received the pricing and discounts from Bossland.. Updated"!

----------


## bumbito

How we can do for getting the discount?

----------


## 20kilo

Just brought 3 sessions lifetime, i have 2 bot accounts, too bad im at work atm T_T, i wanna go home lol

----------


## KuRIoS

> How we can do for getting the discount?


It should be applied now  :Smile:

----------


## aty123

> How we can do for getting the discount?


If you buy it before 17th june you get the discount. So awesome! :O

Check Demonbuddy the 3rd party Farming and Leveling Tool for the amazing Diablo 3 Game

----------


## zubiq

Used HB for ~2.5 years and had amazing success with it (personal use only). Great security, great support on the forums.

Can you comment on what you did with the bot? And is kickazz involved with DB? Love his questing profiles.

Gonna buy 1 lifetime regardless.

----------


## aty123

> And is kickazz involved with DB? Love his questing profiles.


I did read around on the DB forums abit, it seems like kick wont be making profiles yet. He's still working on empire 1-50 for Buddy Wing.

----------


## Malaki2030

Yea people blow honorbuddy up a bit.

Don't get me wrong, they're a great company that I've been using for years, but you can't compare them to a bot like Immortal which uses very heavy injection methods to be so efficient.

Immortal = GPH
DB = Safety

p.s. if we buy it can we actually use it yet?

----------


## Jojojoho

where to download? TT can just see the other bots on theyre download page, did they take it off for buggfix or sth?

----------


## Malaki2030

> where to download? TT can just see the other bots on theyre download page, did they take it off for buggfix or sth?


It's probably not released just yet. Likely today some time.

Actually, maybe you can...found a link to dl it on their demonbuddy.com site

http://updates.buddywing.com/GetNewe...ter=Demonbuddy


KuRioS is their documentation yet on how to use it?

----------


## donbuja

how come i can't buy the bot on their website? whenever i click lifetime buy button, it does nothing,..

----------


## KuRIoS

Updated a bit

----------


## Kikipaz

Bot looks amazing, just registred and bought the 1 day trial definantly looking forward to this  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

*If you don't receive an email with your key
Purchased a Bot Key? Register here using the email you used on the Gate2Shop purchase page. All your Keys will be visible there.*

----------


## zerinot

some things i would like to know before i decide wether or not to buy yet. It says lvls 1-60, does that mean that there is premade profiles to do quests up to 60 already??

also ''sessions'', couldn't find any description of what that includes. is that diablo accounts it can be used on from any computer?? how many demonbuddy you can have open on 1 computer only, or some sort of mix.

hope someone that already got the bot know this.

----------


## Apoc

> some things i would like to know before i decide wether or not to buy yet. It says lvls 1-60, does that mean that there is premade profiles to do quests up to 60 already??
> 
> also ''sessions'', couldn't find any description of what that includes. is that diablo accounts it can be used on from any computer?? how many demonbuddy you can have open on 1 computer only, or some sort of mix.
> 
> hope someone that already got the bot know this.


A "session" is a single instance of the bot. We don't care what accounts you use it on, or from what computer. A specific key may only have a certain # of bot instances running at any one time. Thats what we mean by session.

----------


## zerinot

ok thank you, do you know if the bot also have quest run throughs already, or will i need to wait for someone to post 1 on forums/ make some myself?

----------


## Parrky

> A "session" is a single instance of the bot. *We don't care what accounts you use it on*, or from what computer. A specific key may only have a certain # of bot instances running at any one time. Thats what we mean by session.


"This product may only be used if you didnt purchase Diablo III from blizzard store."

----------


## KuRIoS

> ok thank you, do you know if the bot also have quest run throughs already, or will i need to wait for someone to post 1 on forums/ make some myself?


The bot can quest, but there are no public profiles for that yet.

----------


## 20kilo

> *If you don't receive an email with your key
> Purchased a Bot Key? Register here using the email you used on the Gate2Shop purchase page. All your Keys will be visible there.*


Tried that and got a huge error page after try to register 

Edit: work now but i have no keys in there with the same email i paid for them >.<

----------


## fireboy0526

> "This product may only be used if you didnt purchase Diablo III from blizzard store."


Can you please explain a little bit more about this phrase?

Like if account used from Blizz Store will cause Multiple ban with same Credit Card or something related?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Kikipaz

Damn i get no verification emails from them! but i got my key from them ... -.-

----------


## KuRIoS

> Can you please explain a little bit more about this phrase?
> 
> Like if account used from Blizz Store will cause Multiple ban with same Credit Card or something related?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It is prolly because of legal issues with blizzard

----------


## bumbito

ty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PBALLER325

> It is prolly because of legal issues with blizzard


i "think" its because of the cheap ru version of the game

----------


## Hawker

> It is prolly because of legal issues with blizzard


Its badly worded and we have released an update with a far more sensible warning that "Using Demonbuddy may be against the Blizzard TOS/EULA"

----------


## Amose

> Can you please explain a little bit more about this phrase?
> 
> Like if account used from Blizz Store will cause Multiple ban with same Credit Card or something related?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'd like to know more about this as well. I was going to purchase DB but for both of my accounts I purchased Diablo 3 through Blizzard....

----------


## lostsk8r

And word on being able to upgrade? I remember when I bought my few lifetimes, I slowly bought singles as I could justify them from income made, so being able to upgrade from 1/2 sessions to lifetime was always nice.

well I bought one session, and a new license so going to see how it goes with leveling and such. meanwhile my otehr will be farming dank cellar

----------


## megabbyte

Tested DB.. and just do 250GPH.. IB do 500GPH.. but like poster said.. DB is more safety.. IB use other things that will possibly ban soon ..but how want more GPH fast.. to got more money, i think IB is better.. DB have good staf team, and some many people doing much farming profiles, experience profiles, etc..

ATM using IB.. but in future i will change to DB... when i got bans.

----------


## fireboy0526

> It is prolly because of legal issues with blizzard


Thanks for the update. Is there a place where I can check on that quote!?

I've checked on their term website, but I don't think I've found any line mentioning something like that.

----------


## lostsk8r

I wouldnt necessarily go for IB based on GPH since I thought I read about that bot not having much if any warden protection, and kurios saying it uses a logout hack, seems like active hacks would be no no this early. Anywho, after having four lifetimes of HB, I can say if it's anything like WoW, the bot can only get better, especially once the user base increases and people start making more profiles to increase GPH (think of how people made better mining profiles etc). 

If anything this bot will be able to do things that most bots cant, due to advanced CC and pathing. Plus I know I enjoyed the mobile control of my honorbuddy (buddycenter) and the relogger, ontop of other plugins.

----------


## shanella

> Tested DB.. and just do 250GPH.. IB do 500GPH.. but like poster said.. DB is more safety.. IB use other things that will possibly ban soon ..but how want more GPH fast.. to got more money, i think IB is better.. DB have good staf team, and some many people doing much farming profiles, experience profiles, etc..
> 
> ATM using IB.. but in future i will change to DB... when i got bans.


Where do you make 500 GPH with IB if I may know?

----------


## exxit

Hold the phone... Isn't it "against the EULA" whether you're a retail customer or a blizz store customer?


I don't see the correlation and/or difference.

----------


## 20kilo

3 hours still no key ;/

----------


## naxxgor

You might want to check and double-check your spam folders. I got the key instantly myself (paid with Paypal).

----------


## mentis

my barb runs like shit with demonbuddy
how do i set up my attack/skill sequence properly?

----------


## Nikentic

If you think you will get even close to the GPH you got before, with DB, you will be disappointed. This isn't even remotely close to be called a decent bot, using the same settings as on IB I am getting about an 8th of the GPH. Hoping for good changes.

----------


## lostsk8r

> 3 hours still no key ;/


I got mine instantly, cant you check the buddy store with your email and get it? used to be able to do that stuff with HB.

----------


## shadowik12

There's no public leveling profiles?

----------


## Bisuone

Does demonbuddy work in the background? I'm planning on running like 10 on my comp

----------


## chrisssj3

Why should it matter where you buy your game from? you bot, if you're gonna get banned it won't matter where you got it from?

----------


## kallellkryptonite

> Why should it matter where you buy your game from? you bot, if you're gonna get banned it won't matter where you got it from?


Because one actually has some form of anti warden and a monitoring system? 

Why shoot yourself in the foot more than you have to?

----------


## gutekwitek

> Does demonbuddy work in the background? I'm planning on running like 10 on my comp


got the same question, can i buy 5 new keys from blizzard and use it all in the background with 1 lifetime licesne HB ?

----------


## Bisuone

> got the same question, can i buy 5 new keys from blizzard and use it all in the background with 1 lifetime licesne HB ?


we're going to takeover the ****in world. Quick, befriend gutekwitek and myself before it's too late!

----------


## baldbrah

where does 1 bot with demon buddy?

----------


## lostsk8r

No leveling profiles yet, guess time to sit back and wait

----------


## gutekwitek

hm, does it auto sell items on AH at best current price ? how does it work ? or just selling to vendor

and how fast is it able to reach 0-60 by this bot ?

and how safe is it comparing to IB. ?

cheers

----------


## sofiavergara

> Because one actually has some form of anti warden and a monitoring system? 
> 
> Why shoot yourself in the foot more than you have to?


and u think that will save ur ass from the banhammer for sure? trololol.

this bot sounds like crap from what i've read so far. but i'm sure it can improve over time.

already made lots of money from IB anyway. so if i get banned over there (which i don't mind/care and i can foresee it soon) i might switch to this one just for lulz. if it turns out bad i'll just go back to IB. nothing to lose  :Smile:

----------


## 20kilo

> I got mine instantly, cant you check the buddy store with your email and get it? used to be able to do that stuff with HB.


Its not on buddyauth as well, seems to be a error with 3 sessions lifetime only, alot request on their forum, buy the best and be the last lol

----------


## kallellkryptonite

> and u think that will save ur ass from the banhammer for sure? trololol.
> 
> this bot sounds like crap from what i've read so far. but i'm sure it can improve over time.
> 
> already made lots of money from IB anyway. so if i get banned over there (which i don't mind/care and i can foresee it soon) i might switch to this one just for lulz. if it turns out bad i'll just go back to IB. nothing to lose



No bot is 100% guaranteed safe from being banned, but why would you want to use a product that has ZERO protection against it. Given Honorbuddy's track record on the subject matter, i'll trust this bot over any other bot (maybe outside of AutoIt) ANY DAY.

----------


## sofiavergara

> No bot is 100% guaranteed safe from being banned, but why would you want to use a product that has ZERO protection against it. Given Honorbuddy's track record on the subject matter, i'll trust this bot over any other bot (maybe outside of AutoIt) ANY DAY.


ur missing my point. the whole point of botting at this point in time is to get gold to SELL and earn yourself some money that will cover all your d3 game and bot costs. once u breakeven u will see the money rolling in and that is definitely before u get banned (at least the case for thousands of IB users). maybe in the long term DB would be better for levelling/safe farming but at this point nothing rivals IB.

my advice: just bot the shit out of it and make as much as u can. then consider ur options after ur loaded and finally get banned.

----------


## sofiavergara

btw

Paying for a BETA - My DemonBuddy analysis

----------


## gutekwitek

what about if ill get banned ? can i use bot on another account ?

----------


## chrisssj3

> Because one actually has some form of anti warden and a monitoring system? 
> 
> Why shoot yourself in the foot more than you have to?


Could you please eloborate? I bought my game physically from a website.

There is no difference in game where you bought it other then language? You activate it the same way, you get same features.
You're playing the same game. So what are you talking about when you say some have anti warden monitoring system.

Sorry im new to all this doesn't make sense to me

----------


## kallellkryptonite

> Could you please eloborate? I bought my game physically from a website.
> 
> There is no difference in game where you bought it other then language? You activate it the same way, you get same features.
> You're playing the same game. So what are you talking about when you say some have anti warden monitoring system.
> 
> Sorry im new to all this doesn't make sense to me


I was simply referring to which bot to use when botting. Using immortal bot or hellbuddy, they have zero anti warden protection; meaning once warden scans for them all the accounts that are currently running those bots will get flagged and banned.

Demonbuddy actually has warden monitoring and ways to bypass. While nothing is 100% guaranteed, your chances of getting banned with demonbuddy are very low atm. 


As far s your question about purchasing, if i understand right, it really doesnt matter where or how you buy your games. If one game gets banned, it doesnt automatically mean they all will get banned. For example. I run 7 diablo 3's on my computer. All purchased the same way, all under the same account. 3 use immortal bot, 3 use hellbuddy, 1 uses demonbuddy. Warden is updated, scans for immortal bot. Those 3 accounts get flagged and banned. The remainder of my accounts (4) should be just fine.

----------


## KuRIoS

> btw
> 
> Paying for a BETA - My DemonBuddy analysis


It is sad to see that some of the things I asked and proposed for them to fix, are not fixed/done. However, I must say that the only issue my bot had, besides tweaking, was that it got stuck one time at pathing, but that was it. 
Weird how there are suddenly so many new bugs

----------


## KuRIoS

> I was simply referring to which bot to use when botting. Using immortal bot or hellbuddy, they have zero anti warden protection; meaning once warden scans for them all the accounts that are currently running those bots will get flagged and banned.
> 
> Demonbuddy actually has warden monitoring and ways to bypass. While nothing is 100% guaranteed, your chances of getting banned with demonbuddy are very low atm. 
> 
> 
> As far s your question about purchasing, if i understand right, it really doesnt matter where or how you buy your games. If one game gets banned, it doesnt automatically mean they all will get banned. For example. I run 7 diablo 3's on my computer. All purchased the same way, all under the same account. 3 use immortal bot, 3 use hellbuddy, 1 uses demonbuddy. Warden is updated, scans for immortal bot. Those 3 accounts get flagged and banned. The remainder of my accounts (4) should be just fine.


you are speculating and dont know any of that.. if you do, provide proof

----------


## kallellkryptonite

> you are speculating and dont know any of that.. if you do, provide proof


I'm speaking from my 15+ accounts of wow i used to bot with up until a couple months ago. Most of them were all tied to one account; i never lost them all at once.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I'm speaking from my 15+ accounts of wow i used to bot with up until a couple months ago. Most of them were all tied to one account; i never lost them all at once.


And your experience from botting up a massive 15+ accounts of WoW tells you that Immortal and Hellbuddy doesnt have warden protection ?  :Smile:

----------


## kallellkryptonite

> And your experience from botting up a massive 15+ accounts of WoW tells you that Immortal and Hellbuddy doesnt have warden protection ?


Wasn't sure which part you were referring to in the previous post, my bad.

Anyway, the fact that neither are posting or talking AT ALL about any sort of anti-warden has me very worried. The whole "we are worried about blizzard" is such a bullshit excuse. Simply stating you have some sort of anti-warden or monitoring in place isn't going to get you any more in trouble, and it will at least make people somewhat at ease.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Wasn't sure which part you were referring to in the previous post, my bad.
> 
> Anyway, the fact that neither are posting or talking AT ALL about any sort of anti-warden has me very worried. The whole "we are worried about blizzard" is such a bullshit excuse. Simply stating you have some sort of anti-warden or monitoring in place isn't going to get you any more in trouble, and it will at least make people somewhat at ease.


Hellbuddy claims that they do

----------


## lostsk8r

From my personal experience, you won't have multiple licenses banned under one battle.net, unless one gets flagged for a huge amount of gold (in my experience, selling atleast 800 USD of gold or more at once), reported, or basically investigated (also if you fight a ban thats investigation there), which investigation leads to a GM looking into where your gold is going, if you used bot accounts then xfer'd to a storage account etc. I had a GM knock out 10 of my accounts in one hour, then day later got the rest of mine. Day after that all my friends got closed too, we linked each other through gold sales via same vanilla account. It was obviously investigation, not automated account banning. 

So if you get banned, hopefully it's automatic and you don't fight it, causing them not to look any further. This is all based on WoW but who knows how much different it'll be this game.

So meh, no leveling profile yet and the act3 q1 autoit got nerfed, shucks. I bought a new license just to level up with the bot, shoulda checked the profiles section first /shrug.

----------


## goldzhb

bot is working nice on wiz with all in one cc, just need the combat buffs routine added in now, force wep and armour be nice  :Smile:

----------


## chrisssj3

You can have more then one of the same game license on your battle.net? erm that doesn't make sense. You can't login 7 times with same account.

At any rate I would keep legit account FAaaaaaar away from bot account.

----------


## sofiavergara

> 3 use immortal bot, 3 use hellbuddy, 1 uses demonbuddy. Warden is updated, scans for immortal bot. Those 3 accounts get flagged and banned. The remainder of my accounts (4) should be just fine.


so insightful.

i don't know whether to laugh or cry right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Goldfox420

Just bought a 1 year subscription while it was on discount. If it is any good as their other bots I will be very Happy. I need to level up a tanky barb hope I can have this bot do it for me.

----------


## sakimi

> For example. I run 7 diablo 3's on my computer. All purchased the same way, all under the same account. 3 use immortal bot, 3 use hellbuddy, 1 uses demonbuddy. Warden is updated, scans for immortal bot. Those 3 accounts get flagged and banned. The remainder of my accounts (4) should be just fine.



Except that you can only have one D3 copy per BNet Account.. gg

----------


## BalderFlux

Kurios

After all the DemonBuddy is good or not?

How a Bot overall it is good for?

----------


## sofiavergara

visit their forums...it sucks shit right now people are happy if they get 160gph lol

but i say give it some time. it has potential and i might buy it when it gets better.

no flaming me, i'm just giving my honest and unbiased opinion.

----------


## Valmere

> Kurios
> 
> After all the DemonBuddy is good or not?
> 
> How a Bot overall it is good for?


Did you even read the thread?


I'll be picking up a lifetime license today.

----------


## BalderFlux

> Did you even read the thread?
> 
> 
> I'll be picking up a lifetime license today.


Yes, but I'm in doubt between two bots. So if you really want to see the Demon will be better because I am about to buy it

----------


## Assistend

Still some crashes, but they seem to be working on it^^

----------


## Shodokan

Video found here

DH - The Core of Arreat Video & Feedback

Looks VERY disappointing. Maybe because it is still in development but the AI for attacking, what skills it uses and such seems very off as far as speeding things up for high GPH.

----------


## Redmandx

This bot has been a headache from the second I bought it... I am in no way affilated with HellBuddy but that bot which is still in beta and is free is leaps and bounds above this one that I just spent $21 US on. I cannot speak for Immortal or D3A but I am sure those are better alternatives than this one. I am hoping that the forums are correct in that this bot is pretty safe from Warden detection, because that right there could be its' saving grace.

Each update they put out messes something up, and they've put out 4-5 updates since I bought the damn thing. Many people are having log-in issues, a lot of people including myself are having combat issues where the bot will just run into a pack of mobs and sit there and take massive damage without even attacking. Bot will sometimes go out to lunch so to speak and game session will time out. Bot doesn't always loot blues, yellows, and sometimes it doesn't even loot gold. All in all just not a good time, and the worst part of all is when it is working properly (which for me was in between 2 updates then they updated again and it went back to failing for me) I was only racking in 100-150k per hour...

Again this is just my review as a paying customer with my first day with the bot. I know some people are happy and raving about this bot, but a big majority of the community on the official honorboddy forums are having issue after issue as am I. 

Hopefully these issues get ironed out and those of us who bought the bot get some sort of compensation. I, like others, feel like I paid for a bot that's still in beta.

----------


## Meowcowpie

Immortal is only worth it if you have a pre-28 account. :/

----------


## qasdfr

The only question is: How safe is using Sarkoth farming autoit scripts? If it's not very safe, DemonBuddy might be a better option.

If autoit is safe, then it's clearly better as it's free and I bring in at least as much gold as Demon Buddy can make.

----------


## sofiavergara

DB users struggling to hit 180gph on core from what i read on their forums, tonnes of bugs, defective AI, QQs and their mod saying 'Warden is not implemented at this moment'.

I wonder...

----------


## Seductive

Any place still worth botting? I mean like in the range of 300-400k per hour?

----------


## Goldpen223

I'll give it a week to work the bugs out before I decide to buy it or not. It sounds like it's not quite fine tuned yet.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Look at it from their perspective, everyone is in their face asking them to release it, and they know people are willing to pay for it. Hawker already said that its cheap now if you wanna deal with the "Beta"ness of it. I expect it to mature and get a LOT better. The game hasn't even been out a month, gamers like us in this forum put in a lot of hours so it might be hard to recollect that its ONLY BEEN > A MONTH. I personally find it impressive for a team to have already popped something like this out for D3, (as well as Immortal). These guys have more of a Reputation from what I know so just give it some time!

----------


## Epidromeas

Thanks for the revieww  :Smile: )

----------


## CuT

> I'll give it a week to work the bugs out before I decide to buy it or not. It sounds like it's not quite fine tuned yet.


Or just buy it now, save money, and help the community build a better bot by testing profiles and such. 

Thanks for the post Kur, it will be better than Immortal eventually people have to give it some time  :Smile:

----------


## Toney

> Look at it from their perspective, everyone is in their face asking them to release it, and they know people are willing to pay for it.


I'm pretty sure not a single soul expected it to be this utterly terrible, though.
The GPH difference isn't just the few seconds it takes to leave, it's that everything it does, it does terribly.

I'm sure that with time it'll be the only option, but I can't believe that after so much time developing it's sooooo behind Immortal (that, let's face it, is absolutely ghetto).
I'll keep my accounts using my pre 28th Immortal license. If DB stops sucking, I'll switch, but giving up 2/3 of my GPH right now would be retarded.

My 2c.

----------


## BipolarBearr

I just have 1 question... Which one dodges warden better..? That's all I care about. I'm fine with losing a little profit for security.

----------


## pjhulz

Nice review  :Smile: 

my question is:
Where is the guide how to use the bot?

ps: thanks found it  :Smile: 

http://www.thebuddyforum.com/demonbuddy-forum/

follow up question, I was planning to buy the DB3 Session Lifetime, how many account can I used in this bot? can I use this bot in multiple account?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## xLesz

> I just have 1 question... Which one dodges warden better..? That's all I care about. I'm fine with losing a little profit for security.


Demonbuddy for sure.

Immortal injects heavily into the game, it's more of a hack than a bot. THat's why it can for example just leave a game without TPing instantly, stuff like that.
You're trading $$ for security, which in my mind is worth it as I'm just lazy and don't want to farm all day as opposed to selling gold or whatever.

I don't even know if selling gold is worth it anymore with the real auction house coming out.

Gold prices dropping from $10 to $5 in one day and more tomorrow.

----------


## ManhManh

> Demonbuddy for sure.
> 
> Immortal injects heavily into the game, it's more of a hack than a bot. THat's why it can for example just leave a game without TPing instantly, stuff like that.
> You're trading $$ for security, which in my mind is worth it as I'm just lazy and don't want to farm all day as opposed to selling gold or whatever.
> 
> I don't even know if selling gold is worth it anymore with the real auction house coming out.
> 
> Gold prices dropping from $10 to $5 in one day and more tomorrow.


Yeh ofc, thats why majority of hellbuddy users got banned. While immortal users hardly got banned, only ones that got banned used hellbuddy prior to using immortal

----------


## jimmythegreat

Can someone please let us know if the 1 session lifetime subscription means you can run 10 bots on one computer? Two sessions means you can run 10 bots on two computers? Or what???

----------


## pjhulz

> Can someone please let us know if the 1 session lifetime subscription means you can run 10 bots on one computer? Two sessions means you can run 10 bots on two computers? Or what???


same here I'm confused >.<




> Nice review 
> 
> my question is:
> Where is the guide how to use the bot?
> 
> ps: thanks found it 
> 
> Demonbuddy Forum
> 
> ...


>.<

----------


## wizofoz

until when does this discount lasts?

EDIT: until June 17th

----------


## dklcfr

1 session = 1 copy of diablo

----------


## pjhulz

> 1 session = 1 copy of diablo


Thank you so much, 1 more thing...
The site of DemonBuddy, I feel like its not a friendly user or just me >.< .
and I cannot find the guide like:
..
1. open D3
2. run bot 
3. set this set that . .so on and so forth...

Thanks in advance.. Appreciated it!

 :Smile:

----------


## VersaGER

i want to test it too

----------


## GIVEMEANAME

> Thank you so much, 1 more thing...
> The site of DemonBuddy, I feel like its not a friendly user or just me >.< .
> and I cannot find the guide like:
> ..
> 1. open D3
> 2. run bot 
> 3. set this set that . .so on and so forth...
> 
> Thanks in advance.. Appreciated it!



thats because there isnt, your on your own to figure it out - it has multiple threads with some profiles in there already etc
the user community is alot better then most - but you wont find a dummies guide with the buddy team - ive used them for past 4 year - there next to none in terms of the product at end of the day

----------


## InFaDeLiTy

> Yeh ofc, thats why majority of hellbuddy users got banned. While immortal users hardly got banned, only ones that got banned used hellbuddy prior to using immortal


You have your bot names mixed up.

----------


## pjhulz

> thats because there isnt, your on your own to figure it out - it has multiple threads with some profiles in there already etc
> the user community is alot better then most - but you wont find a dummies guide with the buddy team - ive used them for past 4 year - there next to none in terms of the product at end of the day


Thanks for the reply, yeah... I figured it out now.. its very educating... ahahaha

Yay!!! just bought 1 day trial all of the features included!!! I just test some profile.. this bot is FTW!!!! ahahahaha.. 
I will buy DB 3 Session Lifetime after the expiration of my 1 day ... 

Thanks KuRIoS for posting this..  :Smile:  It's a nice review.

FTW!!! ahahaha 

again thanks
weeee!!! happy botting.. trololool

----------


## GIVEMEANAME

> Thanks for the reply, yeah... I figured it out now.. its very educating... ahahaha
> 
> Yay!!! just bought 1 day trial all of the features included!!! I just test some profile.. this bot is FTW!!!! ahahahaha.. 
> I will buy DB 3 Session Lifetime after the expiration of my 1 day ... 
> 
> Thanks KuRIoS for posting this..  It's a nice review.
> 
> FTW!!! ahahaha 
> 
> ...



give it a week or so and itll be top notch like honorbuddy is - that bot has got me 12 85's over 2 mil in gold - all pvp geared, and 8 poseidus mounts

they know their stuff - bossman FTW

----------


## chrisssj3

> Immortal is only worth it if you have a pre-28 account. :/


Could you elborate what do you mean?

----------


## Syncness

> Could you elborate what do you mean?


If you purchased it before 28th of May you had unlimited sessions, now you only get 1.

----------


## Chucksta

I aim to get this myself (DemonBuddy), but does anyone know if the 3 session deal allows for each session to be run on a separate computer ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> I aim to get this myself (DemonBuddy), but does anyone know if the 3 session deal allows for each session to be run on a separate computer ?


Yes, they dont care where you use your sessions.. 
So you could bot acct 1 and 2 at your place. And have the 3rd session at a friends' place

----------


## Runeseller

thanks for the review, 

I used honorbuddy for wow pvp, with a good custom class, it can actually play better than you ^^

I think their profile Gph will grow up exponentially in the next weeks !  :Smile:

----------


## Shimizoki

First Ban Wave has hit:
Diablo® III Players Banned - Forums - Diablo III

----------


## KuRIoS

I am now pushing towards the 400k gph with my demonhunter  :Smile:  
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ter-guide.html ([Goldfarming DB] Core of Arreat - DemonHunter Guide)

----------


## Meowcowpie

> First Ban Wave has hit:
> Diablo® III Players Banned - Forums - Diablo III


Would be hilarious if I got banned for using the Gear Swap program.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Would be hilarious if I got banned for using the Gear Swap program.


would be sad :P

----------


## jasejunk

Thanks for this, Kur. I think I'll wait a little while just to see if anything goes down. If I do buy a bot, though, it will be this one.

----------


## Eclipse68

Might be a stupid question, but I have to ask you since you have used it - Does it have warden protection? have you ever been banned from using it? has anyone yet?

Again probably a stupid question, sorry :S


and lol @ my first post yay me

----------


## twistedheat

Eclipse68...from what i understand there are no confirmed bans from using DB, allthough poeople who use DB have been banned, but most likely for other things

----------


## borgi

I'm gonna dump HellBudddy soon cuz of not so great community, customer ser...what..? And few other things and I've got 1 question regarding DB for now.
Is it really worth it when it comes to 3_7_3 gph ? With HB I'm making around 275k/h, 234 GF, 12 radius, 12% movement speed, WD and acc I'm botting on is probably flagged (I'm about 90% sure) so it's just "let's make as much money as we can before next banwave" 
This 10% is not so much and I'm pretty sure I won't bot on 2nd acc.
So, what do you guys think? How much is DB doing per hour now (now, cuz I know it'll improve, I'm pretty sure HB wasn't a big thing week after release, but slowly, slowly it became better and better, same will be with DB)

Seems that I made my mind while writing this, huh. Gonna stay with HB, 10% is not worth that money  :Smile: 
Maybe if my "getting unbanned" thing will work I shall try DB.
I'm still gonna post this, maybe someone is having the same dilemma  :Smile:

----------


## saybrook

Kurios- can you use this while controlling the toon and have it just fight for you?

----------


## Dyz

I got DB today and my barb moves, attacks somthing and stands there for 20+ seconds. Clicks a chest, waits 5 seconds before doing anything. Has anyone figured out why yet? I cant seem to find a fix on thier forums.

----------


## Dyz

I found an older version that is working ALOT better lol. They are working on the current versions pathing they said.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Kurios- can you use this while controlling the toon and have it just fight for you?


I think there is a plugin for that, but surely you should be able to fight better than a bot?

----------


## saybrook

> I think there is a plugin for that, but surely you should be able to fight better than a bot?



indeed- but sometimes the fingers tire.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortron

To clear up a few things regarding DB. It is certainly not going to net you the gph that Immortal is currently due to their leaving game instantly. However, please keep in mind the Buddy team's history especially with HB, this bot will work its way up and very likely be the best on the market. 

Ignore the idiots on their forums saying that it's difficult to make 180k/h, they are typically the stupid ones who have set it up incorrectly and then whine to the devs claiming it's the bot's fault. 

DB is certainly not at the level of Immortal in terms of gph right now, but as far as safety goes I would trust it solely based on their history with making a joke of warden. In time I'm sure it'll be much better, and ignore the whining idiots who set it up wrong.

----------


## KuRIoS

The new pathing update works wonders, now doing 360k gph on my monk, 383k on my DH and I have yet to run my barb for more than 1 hour to see what I get consistently on that  :Smile:  I will update this thread more after wednesday when I'm done with my last exam for this year.

----------


## HardNCorrect

Here is my question. I am trying to make about $300.00 USD a week botting on diablo. Do you think I should expand and make more accounts and continue to gold farm, or expand to a different aspect. I feel like the gold market has dropped so much that it frankly isnt worth it anymore. What do you guys think>??

----------


## ovello

Kurlos, what are you farming on your monk? and what gear are you using?

----------


## TanookiLover

why does demonbuddy need your phone number and address if you're using paypal? are they going to contact you or send advertisements?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Kurlos, what are you farming on your monk? and what gear are you using?


Core or sarkoth, depends on what I feel like.. but having some issues lately with my monk, I have messed something up

----------


## LoverBoy24

With this i can farm any area on any difficulty ? i can also use to level un heroes all rthis without getting baned ?

Waiting to hear from someone who used it after the ban wave

----------


## Gwen

Bot running excellent at the moment after extra plugins picked up on their forums. Sarkoth is afkable atm, rand close to 2k runs yesterday before some minor issues.

Anyway been sticking with demonhunters for now, getting 2 more guys leveled, any idea on the better class? Barb/Dh or maybe something else, not much experience with other classes.

----------


## LoverBoy24

> Bot running excellent at the moment after extra plugins picked up on their forums. Sarkoth is afkable atm, rand close to 2k runs yesterday before some minor issues.
> 
> Anyway been sticking with demonhunters for now, getting 2 more guys leveled, any idea on the better class? Barb/Dh or maybe something else, not much experience with other classes.


Yes but can i do longer runs so i can use the nephalen bufs so they can stack all 5 ?

i'm using a wizard ..didn't try any class.i like wizard because he has more spells that do area of efect damage.

----------


## xatlxx

This is a really good bot compares to others here are my numbers as of late

[11:34:25.758 N] Leaving game, reason: Run is done
[11:34:25.758 N] Profile completed
[11:34:26.013 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
[11:34:26.013 N] Number of games completed:788
[11:34:26.017 N] Last run acquired 7563 gold.
[11:34:26.018 N] Current Gold per Hour: 586649
[11:34:31.118 N] Creating new game, Params: <Act:A1 Difficulty:Inferno Quest:72095 QuestStep:51 ResumeFromSave:True IsPrivate:True>
[11:34:35.947 N] ###################### REPORT ######################
[11:34:35.948 N] Gold: 11516620
[11:34:35.953 N] Blues: 21
[11:34:35.957 N] Yellows: 0
[11:34:35.962 N] Legendaries: 0
[11:34:35.967 N] Set items: 0
[11:34:35.967 N] ################################################## ##
[11:34:51.738 N] Leaving game, reason: Run is done
[11:34:51.738 N] Profile completed
[11:34:51.998 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
[11:34:51.998 N] Number of games completed:789
[11:34:52.008 N] Last run acquired 371 gold.
[11:34:52.008 N] Current Gold per Hour: 586450
[11:34:57.117 N] Creating new game, Params: <Act:A1 Difficulty:Inferno Quest:72095 QuestStep:51 ResumeFromSave:True IsPrivate:True>
[11:35:02.041 N] ###################### REPORT ######################
[11:35:02.041 N] Gold: 11516991
[11:35:02.051 N] Blues: 21
[11:35:02.051 N] Yellows: 0
[11:35:02.061 N] Legendaries: 0
[11:35:02.061 N] Set items: 0
[11:35:02.061 N] ################################################## ##

----------


## Mumulica

Im so happy with DB that ive bought today until day is over, 2nd lifetime session for 3 accounts. Running 24/7 3 sessions like a boss  :Smile:

----------


## LoverBoy24

> Im so happy with DB that ive bought today until day is over, 2nd lifetime session for 3 accounts. Running 24/7 3 sessions like a boss


What profile are you using ?I bought the 1 day trial and using core of arreat by farix...but i don;t like the profiles because they dont farm elite packs and bosses and for act 1 inferno there is only Sarkoth that is good but it doesn;t find any good rares there and the cafe swns about 50 % because it was fixed by Blizzard

----------


## HardNCorrect

to be honest, i bought DB and was extremely dissapointed. I was averaging about 200k gph on sarkoth runs..the profiles on the forums all suck badly and there is very little support. Doesnt seem very active...im using the free version of hellbuddy at the moment and it makes DB look dumb..using the core profile and getting 400k GPH..

----------


## LoverBoy24

> to be honest, i bought DB and was extremely dissapointed. I was averaging about 200k gph on sarkoth runs..the profiles on the forums all suck badly and there is very little support. Doesnt seem very active...im using the free version of hellbuddy at the moment and it makes DB look dumb..using the core profile and getting 400k GPH..


I'm just like...it's nor so good HB,using the same profile of core of arreat but that "free "version costs 1 euro ....and i make only 35 k with 120 mf...hopeing to be better in a few hours.

----------


## skohcl

SoooOOOooo... diggin DB so far, the Sarkoth script im using wants to go to arias hut after selling to the vender though... so if I can hammer out some of those little things, should get my other guys up and running happily. And for some reason my activation email on their webpage is taking frickin' forever, so I can't post on their forums.

Edit: Looks like its working fine now. Wierd. little more than ~300gph, which is what I was getting with notAres autoit, but this is nice cause I dont have to keep switching computers and can actually use puter while bots are doing their thing, multiple instances, etc. etc.

----------


## googlebee

> Here is my question. I am trying to make about $300.00 USD a week botting on diablo. Do you think I should expand and make more accounts and continue to gold farm, or expand to a different aspect. I feel like the gold market has dropped so much that it frankly isnt worth it anymore. What do you guys think>??



Bot with MF. sell kickass amulets and rings on the RMAH. (Even hell level rings and amulets can bring upwards of 75.00+ each)

----------


## megabbyte

> This is a really good bot compares to others here are my numbers as of late
> 
> [11:34:25.758 N] Leaving game, reason: Run is done
> [11:34:25.758 N] Profile completed
> [11:34:26.013 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
> [11:34:26.013 N] Number of games completed:788
> [11:34:26.017 N] Last run acquired 7563 gold.
> [11:34:26.018 N] Current Gold per Hour: 586649
> [11:34:31.118 N] Creating new game, Params: <Act:A1 Difficulty:Inferno Quest:72095 QuestStep:51 ResumeFromSave:True IsPrivate:True>
> ...


Can u share your stats and spells?

----------


## LoverBoy24

> Bot with MF. sell kickass amulets and rings on the RMAH. (Even hell level rings and amulets can bring upwards of 75.00+ each)



Rings and amulets with what stats sell for 75 Euro ?Where did you farm them ?

----------


## greenxeyezz

> Bot with MF. sell kickass amulets and rings on the RMAH. (Even hell level rings and amulets can bring upwards of 75.00+ each)


what stats are needed to sell for THAT much?

----------


## LoverBoy24

> Can u share your stats and spells?


Just started but that profile with sarkoth got stucked after he died in the cellar so i put this one with core of arreat nightmare ...waiting to see some stats( last time it closed because i wasn;t at my laptop and i got connection to internet closed )

[00:36:26.265 N] Loaded profile The Core of Arreat NM- Written by Farix
[00:36:40.812 N] Failed to load profile: Path to profile element is not valid; file not found
[00:36:49.703 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
[00:38:49.296 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] Enabled.
[00:38:57.390 N] Chose Generic as your combat routine.
[00:38:57.765 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
[00:38:59.062 N] ###################### REPORT ######################
[00:38:59.062 N] Gold: 1082434
[00:38:59.062 N] Blues: 1
[00:38:59.078 N] Yellows: 0
[00:38:59.078 N] Legendaries: 0
[00:38:59.078 N] Set items: 0
[00:38:59.078 N] ####################################################
[00:39:07.703 N] [Items] Loaded Item Rules: Default Item Rules
[00:39:21.000 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] Your character has not moved in the past 10 seconds - unstucker activated.
[00:39:21.000 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] (1) Moving Char randomly to: <7872.585, 7311.958, 5689.146>
[00:39:35.531 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] Your character has not moved in the past 10 seconds - unstucker activated.
[00:39:35.531 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] (2) Moving Char randomly to: <-3632.415, -188.7266, -4131.989>
[00:39:46.656 N] Leaving game, reason: Run is done
[00:39:46.656 N] Profile completed
[00:39:47.046 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
[00:39:47.046 N] Number of games completed:1
[00:39:47.062 N] Last run acquired 0 gold.
[00:39:47.062 N] Current Gold per Hour: 0
[00:39:54.187 N] Creating new game, Params: <Act:A1 Difficulty:Inferno Quest:72095 QuestStep:51 ResumeFromSave:True IsPrivate:True>
[00:39:59.281 N] ###################### REPORT ######################
[00:39:59.281 N] Gold: 1082434
[00:39:59.281 N] Blues: 1
[00:39:59.281 N] Yellows: 0
[00:39:59.281 N] Legendaries: 0
[00:39:59.281 N] Set items: 0
[00:39:59.281 N] ####################################################
[00:40:19.250 N] Leaving game, reason: Run is done
[00:40:19.250 N] Profile completed
[00:40:19.625 N] Loaded profile Sarkoth farm profile by Nesox
[00:40:19.625 N] Number of games completed:2
[00:40:19.640 N] Last run acquired 8 gold.
[00:40:19.640 N] Current Gold per Hour: 353
[00:40:24.843 N] Creating new game, Params: <Act:A1 Difficulty:Inferno Quest:72095 QuestStep:51 ResumeFromSave:True IsPrivate:True>
[00:40:29.843 N] ###################### REPORT ######################
[00:40:29.843 N] Gold: 1082442
[00:40:29.843 N] Blues: 1
[00:40:29.843 N] Yellows: 0
[00:40:29.859 N] Legendaries: 0
[00:40:29.859 N] Set items: 0
[00:40:29.859 N] ####################################################
[00:40:49.328 N] Interacting with object g_Portal_Square_Blue-242
[00:41:14.843 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] Your character has not moved in the past 10 seconds - unstucker activated.
[00:41:14.843 N] [Unstucker v1.8.1] (1) Moving Char randomly to: <-5458.98, -2108.291, -835.9>
[00:41:21.890 N] Player died
[00:41:21.890 N] Clicked revive button
[00:41:55.343 N] Stopping the bot.
[00:41:55.390 N] Bot Thread Ended. Was this requested?
[00:42:36.546 N] Loaded profile The Core of Arreat - gold farm profile by Nesox
[00:43:28.812 N] Loaded profile The Core of Arreat - gold farm profile by Nesox
[00:43:29.078 N] ###################### REPORT ######################
[00:43:29.078 N] Gold: 1083262
[00:43:29.093 N] Blues: 1
[00:43:29.093 N] Yellows: 0
[00:43:29.093 N] Legendaries: 0
[00:43:29.093 N] Set items: 0
[00:43:29.093 N] ####################################################
[00:43:31.250 N] Using Waypoint Waypoint-178 Number:10

----------


## HardNCorrect

> Bot with MF. sell kickass amulets and rings on the RMAH. (Even hell level rings and amulets can bring upwards of 75.00+ each)


I am having a hard time believing this. Also for some reason it says that my rmah is banned. Is this because of a previous roll back on my account due to being hacked about 2 weeks ago?? And what are you botting, sarkoth?

----------


## youngazng

> I am having a hard time believing this. Also for some reason it says that my rmah is banned. Is this because of a previous roll back on my account due to being hacked about 2 weeks ago??


Yes, you will probably need to call blizzard to have this resolve or you can try get an authenticator. I had to spend about 2 hours on the phone with blizzard for this exact same reason.

----------


## LoverBoy24

I bought the 1 day trial and this bot is awful.The profiles aren;t good.It's cald AFK but the bot needs baby stitting.In sarkoth if he dies in the cellar he gets stuked and in core of arreat i get connection closed. The forums are full of people complaining and few people come with solutions.I can;t make even 100k without the bot stucking or closing the connection....

----------


## dklcfr

> I bought the 1 day trial and this bot is awful.The profiles aren;t good.It's cald AFK but the bot needs baby stitting.In sarkoth if he dies in the cellar he gets stuked and in core of arreat i get connection closed. The forums are full of people complaining and few people come with solutions.I can;t make even 100k without the bot stucking or closing the connection....


 Odd, i purchased the bot earlier tonight, after about 10 minutes of setting up it's running smoothly. Made nearly 1mil off it while afk watching a movie.

----------


## LoverBoy24

> Odd, i purchased the bot earlier tonight, after about 10 minutes of setting up it's running smoothly. Made nearly 1mil off it while afk watching a movie.


how did you set him up ?What profile do you use ?You use it minimized while watching movie ?I made abou 300k in 3 hours i think in arreat core today nightmare.What's your MF and GF.Mine is a little low abou 125% gf and 100% mf.I was counting on 5 nephelan st
acks when farming but this but doesn't have profile for this.

I read on forums that immortal is better but it stop selling for now.Maybe needs update for anti-Warden.

----------


## Hawker

> how did you set him up ?What profile do you use ?You use it minimized while watching movie ?I made abou 300k in 3 hours i think in arreat core today nightmare.What's your MF and GF.Mine is a little low abou 125% gf and 100% mf.I was counting on 5 nephelan st
> acks when farming but this but doesn't have profile for this.
> 
> I read on forums that immortal is better but it stop selling for now.Maybe needs update for anti-Warden.


Demonbuddy won't work if the Diablo window is minimized. Leave it in windowed mode in the background and you will have much better performance.

EDIT: by the way, we agree that is a pain to set-up for new users. There are Sarkoth guides here: Demonbuddy Profiles

But we are going to work on usability this week.

----------


## Mystiqz9

thanks for the info.

----------


## k33pitproppa

how safe is DB compared to IB?

----------


## Testament29

> how safe is DB compared to IB?


theres no safe bot(but db have a lot of xp with warden from wow so should be the safest bot out here) , anyway ib is the best farming bot out atm , to bad theyr team is not giving us informations for over 2 weeks right now  :Frown:  would like ib bot+db staff !

----------


## KuRIoS

> theres no safe bot(but db have a lot of xp with warden from wow so should be the safest bot out here) , anyway ib is the best farming bot out atm , to bad theyr team is not giving us informations for over 2 weeks right now  would like ib bot+db staff !


plus the fact that many experienced mem editors claim that the 1.43 was detected quite a few times...

----------


## Testament29

we escaped first ban wave , but im more than sure that all ib users will get hit by the second wave ! so il just keep going till 1.0.3(wich was confirmed already for tonight 6/19) and this the end of ib as well prolly and true moment ! im curious if vs team is still there and update or not ! probably not but who knows ....

----------


## Hawker

We will be offline for a week or so: Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. filed an interim injunction to stop sales of DB

Wish us luck in court  :Smile:

----------


## megabbyte

was quick this time. : (

----------


## Gele

The bot was getting really-really good, it's a shame this happens. Gogo Bossland, the community is with you!

----------


## LordByron

I purchased Demonbuddy a day after it came out with a buddy of mine (split the costs for a 3 sessions). I'm not new to Buddy products being a long time owner of HB/GB for years and recognize the hard work the dev team puts in all the while communicating with the community consistently. 

When the bot first came out, it had plenty of problems. However, after a single day it was working far better and only got better as time went on. For an experience Buddy user, it's very easy to use, and for even the inexperienced its easy because Buddy gives new users a step-by-step process in a pdf. By the end (the start of the injunction) I was pulling 450-500 gph with my DH on Carguy's Sarkoth profile. 

As for the injunction itself; go Buddy team! From what I've read, I'm more inclined to say they will win, so that makes me (and everyone else who sticks with them) a happy camper since we all get double the sessions if we didn't ask for our money back. For me, that's a total of 6 sessions half of which were free!

Anyways, I didn't know Hawker stalks these forums as well, but good luck mate  :Smile:

----------


## raulverma

They are resuming services for non-German users

----------


## Backspaces

Demonbuddy to be up in about 12 hours

----------


## warheart209

What if your an American living in Germany i.e. Miltiary?. Also worse comes to worse VPN?i still got 4 months till i rotate to the states.

----------


## ChewyLays

Doesn't matter what nationality you are. The block should be based off of IP restrictions, so yeah, you'll probably have to look into a VPN to bypass it.

----------


## KuRIoS

Updated with some new info

----------


## Juncker

Is demonbuddy up for sale again? cuz i cant seem to find it

----------


## travis2861

It's not up for sale anymore until they resolve the lawsuit that blizzard filed against them

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LordByron

> Updated with some new info


Man that DH profile you linked is insane. I've been using iCarguy's profile, and while it was good, the one you updated today is far better. I went from 450-500k to 680-700k gph. Likewise, my second account which hit 60 just last night is pulling 520k gph with only 220% gf. 

Thanks mate  :Smile:

----------


## truely

Thank you for your insight into DemonBuddy. I tried out the trail myself and was enjoying it enough to get a full copy when they had the injunction slammed on them. Was really disappointed. 
Well, i still think if they can pick themselves up again, that i would happy purchase a copy of the bot.

----------


## zinrokh

will probably get at leas 6 demonbuddy sessions once sales are up. feel immortal is getting unsafe especially with the lack of communication from the mods over there. will prob have to sell my license soon  :Smile:

----------


## bopoiu

what is our will be the best bot for leveling from the very beginning?
is tnt dead over never anymore ?

----------


## Runeseller

[ Off topic ] but to answer your question, tnt is the only bot which can level your char from 1 to 60, doing ALL the quest! but not the best for goldfarming.

----------


## calvinc86

im really curious on how to purchase a key.. i really got no clue at all >.<!

----------


## blaktis

Would be interested in purchasing a key too but I don't see how on DB forums.

EDIT: ok i saw the post realated to the legal action, nevermind.

----------


## travis2861

As far as I know (without paying too much attention to the DB forums) , there isn't a way to buy keys right now because of the legal action Blizzard is taking against Bossland.

----------


## damaskinos

fuc u blizzard... same as glider in wow times  :Frown:  

Please I want a bot and IB and DB can't sell keys XDDDD Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Aciid

> fuc u blizzard... same as glider in wow times  
> 
> Please I want a bot and IB and DB can't sell keys XDDDD Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


However this time around the small guy has a chance against Blizzard.

----------


## jacton

i heard its not available for germany?

----------


## fatboi55

damn sucks, but thx for the review!

----------


## KuRIoS

Hopefully good news will come today

----------


## Testament29

yeah big day today! gl to them !

----------


## Markn12

sales going back up for outside of germany in 24hrs.

----------


## Testament29

proof !!!!!! who said that ?

----------


## KuRIoS

You should be able to buy it OUTSIDE OF GERMANY tomorrow 



1day *€1 Euro*1 sessions 1 year *€25 euro*1 session lifetime *€39 euro*3 sessions 1 year *€59 euro*3 sessions lifetime *€79 euro*

----------


## flyguy

> You should be able to buy it OUTSIDE OF GERMANY tomorrow 
> 
> 
> 
> 1day *€1 Euro*1 sessions 1 year *€25 euro*1 session lifetime *€39 euro*3 sessions 1 year *€59 euro*3 sessions lifetime *€79 euro*


3 sessions means 3x clients right?

----------


## sketax

> 3 sessions means 3x clients right?


yepp! thats correct  :Smile:

----------


## Spanister

> 3 sessions means 3x clients right?


yeah, 

By tomorrow, they mean tomorrow in Germany right? so what, like 30 minutes? >.<

----------


## sketax

> yeah, 
> 
> By tomorrow, they mean tomorrow in Germany right? so what, like 30 minutes? >.<


yea  :Big Grin:  no i think they mean in some hours.

----------


## Nesox

In about 15-16 hours  :Smile:

----------


## poissonorb

what does lifetime mean?

----------


## Shady89

> what does lifetime mean?


till botting becomes pointless or you die of old age lol.

----------


## Hawker

The payment gateway has to be set up to block payments from German banks as well as German IP addresses and this is taking longer than we hoped. We will open the shop as soon as we can but it will be tomorrow afternoon at the earliest.

Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Testament29

damn , i go back to sleep !!!!!! wake me up when is rdy

----------


## Mumulica

Today, 10th July, court hearing Blizzard Inc. vs Bossland GmbH / Demonbuddy - Page 11

----------


## Chaddie

Cheers for the update Hawker

----------


## windpower

Is there any open for the payment? Any Updates?

----------


## tetuone

It's available now wind.

----------


## byobodybag

the demon gates have been opened!

----------


## KuRIoS

I will edit the NEW pricing and NEW links in a second  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

Discount active untill 31st of July

1day (€1 Euro]1 sessions 1 year (€25 euro,* but discount price= €16,67 Euro*)1 session lifetime (€39 euro, *but discount price= €26 Euro*)3 sessions 1 year (€59 euro, *but discount price= €39,34 Euro*)3 sessions lifetime (€79 euro, *but discount price= €52,67 Euro*)

----------


## thirdEYEsix

Has anyone tested this new release?

----------


## KuRIoS

my bots should be running, meaning I havent received msg that they are down

----------


## babosasa

> Discount active untill 31st of July
> 
> 1day (€1 Euro]1 sessions 1 year (€25 euro,* but discount price= €16,67 Euro*)1 session lifetime (€39 euro, *but discount price= €26 Euro*)3 sessions 1 year (€59 euro, *but discount price= €39,34 Euro*)3 sessions lifetime (€79 euro, *but discount price= €52,67 Euro*)


Can we pay paypal?

----------


## seafunk

I got banned for using the bot after doing so for a single night.

i also accidentally bought two accounts and evena fter a paypal dispute which turned into a claim and four emails to the buddy team later i did NOT get a refund. I hadnt even used the license a single time because I bot it two days prior to the bot being banned in Germany.

Thanks buddy team!!

----------


## chldbwnstm

DB is perfect!

----------


## babosasa

When can I buy it??????

----------


## tetuone

> Can we pay paypal?


Yes, you can use paypal.

----------


## babosasa

> Yes, you can use paypal.


Where is the link to buy it, I don't see the buy option on DB forum. Thanks =)

----------


## KuRIoS

> When can I buy it??????


click the links in this thread?

----------


## awp2004

seafunk are you saying u got banned first night u ran it. THats weird as people has been runnin 24/7 for weeks without bans, so if u didnt run 24hr straight I cant see why u would get ban so fast?

----------


## tochybaja

Guys how much GPH you has on sarkoth profile? ( and what profile you using currently )

----------


## redmoonmerchant

> seafunk are you saying u got banned first night u ran it. THats weird as people has been runnin 24/7 for weeks without bans, so if u didnt run 24hr straight I cant see why u would get ban so fast?


Thats when warden didn't come out yet

----------


## KuRIoS

> Thats when warden didn't come out yet


I have had it running at all possible times, ever since it was released and no ban...

----------


## lelos

if i buy 3 sessions can 3 different people use one of each?

----------


## KuRIoS

still no bans and lots of gold and $$ being made.. 

lelos, yes you can  :Smile:

----------


## byobodybag

switching between this and HB.

they are just simply the 2 most solid right now.

----------


## visitor

Still my favorite bot  :Smile:

----------


## bopoiu

how are they different? 
wich one is most easy to set understand?
wich is less buggy

does db level and quest?

----------


## anrew

> I got banned for using the bot after doing so for a single night.
> 
> i also accidentally bought two accounts and evena fter a paypal dispute which turned into a claim and four emails to the buddy team later i did NOT get a refund. I hadnt even used the license a single time because I bot it two days prior to the bot being banned in Germany.
> 
> Thanks buddy team!!


3 of my friends used DB to farm Sarkoths'... they all got banned. Thx god I am using IB. They were doing 700k gph plus items, and I only do 300k gph. but phew, I think IB it's safier

----------


## KuRIoS

and 20 of my friends who used IB lost all their accounts, I only lost out of 5, using DB :P
IB is definetely not safer, you are just lucky  :Smile:

----------


## dan1982

if you use db to farm Sarkoths again and again,i am sure all your accounts will get banned too.it is not about which bot you use,it is about the way your farming.

the problem for DB is that it do not have good scripts,the developer do not create long good farming script for customer and expect customer to write by themself,but no one want to pay money and then still spend time to write script,no even say many people do not know how to write.

so the result is most of the user of DB only can use the public script like farming sarkoths,doing the same thing like other bad bot,and die in the ban wave with others

that is why DB is not safer than other bot.

----------


## Kinosix

So I. Currently run 3 accs on in since may, no ban. But I bought DB the other day..... I heard the only good script was AGB... thread and dl got deleted though cuz of bans... what's the new chit DB users are doing?.?.

----------


## Markn12

the creator of AGB removed all his plugins and profiles because he doesn't agree with the DB staff's update schedule lack there of one it seems.

----------


## KuRIoS

> the creator of AGB removed all his plugins and profiles because he doesn't agree with the DB staff's update schedule lack there of one it seems.


ROFL, very mature by him... and just by that he lost all respect haha

----------


## Markn12

> ROFL, very mature by him... and just by that he lost all respect haha


Not really. They haven't updated DB worth shit lately the only update in the last few weeks was the game delay and small bs fixes. Random dungeons should of been done a month ago.

----------


## Staks

> still no bans and lots of gold and $$ being made..


Which profile do you use?

----------


## kan33

Any new updates Sir?

----------


## cdmichaelb

> ROFL, very mature by him... and just by that he lost all respect haha


AGB had issues, I gave him some ideas and solutions to make it safer, he didn't care.... so he is just as bad as the people he was "protesting" against.

Also, DemonBuddy is amazing, SEE: GilesSmith's plugins.  :Wink:

----------


## KuRIoS

> Which profile do you use?


Sarkoth, but I was banned shortly after that message.. sorry




> AGB had issues, I gave him some ideas and solutions to make it safer, he didn't care.... so he is just as bad as the people he was "protesting" against.
> 
> Also, DemonBuddy is amazing, SEE: GilesSmith's plugins.


Will have to check it out  :Smile:

----------


## acidmaggot

so what's the price in USD? does it go by the exactly foreign exchange rate or ?

----------


## dlwelty

$32.50 Is waht it charged me. But it is worth it,

----------


## deeznutz13

I have had some great experience with DemonBuddy myself. This bot is pretty complex and it took me a while to learn how to get a stable botting profile up and running. However, I have easily turned $100/mo on just 200 hours botting. Because the bot software is pretty complicated, I thought I would throw together some start up and advanced tutorials to help people attain the same results as me. I put all the information in a one spot so check out this free Diablo 3 Bot Guide.

----------


## Default121

I have just been using this bot while sleeping and it works great to get me a few items and some extra gold on the side with an alt account.

----------


## Instantbuy

searching for a good loot list, will pay for it so pn me!

----------


## lazybeastz

is demonbuddy worth it thinking of buying a lifetime session

----------


## KuRIoS

> is demonbuddy worth it thinking of buying a lifetime session


Online Game Bots - Reviewed here  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

free trial key giveaway

DF37856D4D6C4EB1A888	
BFBCB290D53D43399A19	
9F6BF8A68A7E4FF6BC08	
F44F3F9A027A45C7A31A	
7881AFDEECC844EDB35C	
95D3AE1490A64D668DDB	
69E4CD00F466439E8D0A	
1896677C43FB4C709CA0	
97B1194D20C2432C8405	
CCCE92ECB93C4A21BEE3	
9A7F640B31FC48208D02	
BD0BE9DFF07D4B9BAC34	
1F85563B39AC435F841F	
75ED0FE3AA9A4A709B96

----------


## HI5

Check out the update to the review from 2016 (made by yours truly) in the second post  :Smile: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2298795 (DemonBuddy - my experience with it)

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

If you want a D3 bot get RoS bot. Its not passive which is a downside, but it works infinetly better than Demonbuddy

----------


## h3llfares

thanks man very good

----------


## PapiChulos

let me know if you find one, im also interested!

----------


## grimmjow200

I want to give this a try but that cost for 1 year is wayy over my budget. Anyone know where I can get trial keys or a lifetime diablo key or something.

----------

